# Ein neuer Spider-Man für "The First Avenger: Civil War"



## CarolaHo (11. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ein neuer Spider-Man für "The First Avenger: Civil War"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ein neuer Spider-Man für "The First Avenger: Civil War"


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2016)

Laut wikipedia ist Tom Holland 19.


----------



## CarolaHo (11. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Wurde sogleich verbessert .


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2016)




----------



## Grelldor (11. Januar 2016)

lol, wen interessierts wie alt der Schauspieler ist... ES HEISST NETZDÜSEN!!!


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2016)

Grelldor schrieb:


> lol, wen


Die Genauigkeit.

*Edit* Sorry, vergessen: lol rofl lmao


----------

